# [Risolto] Reti wireless in nm-applet

## wiklex

Ciao, ho installato nm-applet per avere una gestione delle reti facile e veloce (visto che con il portatile mi collego a diverse reti)... ho seguito la guida sulla configurazione della scheda wireless (e me la rileva), ma nm-applet non mi rileva nessuna rete, cosa può essere?Last edited by wiklex on Thu Oct 01, 2009 1:53 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## riverdragon

Se iwlist scan lanciato da root non mostra nessuna rete, il problema è che non ci sono reti wireless nelle vicinanze. Se invece mostra errori il problema è altrove.

----------

## wiklex

allora iwlist scan mi dice:

wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down

quindi ho provato a fare ifconfig wlan0 up e mi dice:

SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory

cercando l'errore in google ho notato che dovevo emergere ipw3945 (ho una Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG) però mi dice che non ho caricato questi moduli nel kernel:

 *   ipw3945-1.2.2 requires support for Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack (CONFIG_IEEE80211).

 *   CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_CCMP:	 is not set when it should be.

 *   CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_TKIP:	 is not set when it should be.

Cercando nel kernel ho trovato Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack caricato correttamente, mentre gli altri due non li trovo (ho un kernel-2.6.30-gentoo-r6)

idee?

----------

## K.a.o.s.

 *Quote:*   

> ho notato che dovevo emergere ipw3945

 

 :Shocked: 

Sono i vecchi(issimi) driver... se hai configurato correttamente il kernel ti basta emergere l'ucode:

```
emerge net-wireless/iwl3945-ucode
```

----------

## riverdragon

Se lanciando grep IWL /usr/src/linux/.config ottieni una cosa così

```
grep IWL .config

CONFIG_IWLWIFI=y

CONFIG_IWLWIFI_LEDS=y

CONFIG_IWLWIFI_RFKILL=y

# CONFIG_IWLWIFI_SPECTRUM_MEASUREMENT is not set

# CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_IWLAGN is not set

CONFIG_IWL3945=y

CONFIG_IWL3945_SPECTRUM_MEASUREMENT=y
```

allora manca solo il pacchetto che ti indica Kaos. Altrimenti devi sistemare la configurazione del kernel

----------

## wiklex

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> Se lanciando grep IWL /usr/src/linux/.config ottieni una cosa così
> 
> ```
> grep IWL .config
> 
> ...

 

in effetti avevo non avevo attivato un modulo del kernel... ho installato il pacchetto e adesso funziona tutto.

Grazie  :Wink: 

----------

